# Audi A4 window antenna & aftermarket radio reception



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Okay, I have an Eclipse CD8455 installed in my 2001 A4. When first installed, I lost all AM reception and FM is miserable - previous reception from my stock/OEM, non-bose Audi radio was excellent. I don't think the antenna amplifier -- which is said to be located in the headliner near the middle-top of the rear window -- all of the sudden went bad, or got damaged during install. 

The antenna is in the rear window, and is said to be less desirable than an ariel, but should still be better than what I am getting. I did a search, and the lone thread with some info, a Y-adaptor of sorts was mentioned as required to separate this DUAL frequency attenna??? Nothing much of detail was said - anyone know of this adaptor, or about solving reception problems in an Audi?

Thanks, in advance....


----------



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

If you bought an aftermarket Wiring harness to connect your Eclipse radio to the factoy wirng harness, Did you connect the Blue attena wire between the two Harnes's ? you fm/am bosster most likey needs power.


----------



## Sut703 (Mar 22, 2009)

mjgonegm said:


> If you bought an aftermarket Wiring harness to connect your Eclipse radio to the factoy wirng harness, Did you connect the Blue attena wire between the two Harnes's ? you fm/am bosster most likey needs power.


That's exactly what one stereo shop did when I replaced the Bose Concert head unit in my Audi TT. They never hooked up the power to the antenna so I couldn't get reception for crap until I went back.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

I had the same problem... turns out the normal head units in VW and Audi autos use some sort of signal amplifier to boost the level of the antenna .

My installer fixed it with a little inline booster that's powered off of the power antenna lead from my head unit. Problem is that the booster is noisy as all get out... but it does work great.

I think you can buy them from any installer or shop that knows about VW/Audi. Something like this: Antenna Adapter Connect the factory antenna cable in your vehicle to any aftermarket stereo Works with a variety of 1994-up European and American vehicles at Crutchfield.com


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

You don't need an inline booster, you just nee the correct antenna adapter. Metra 40-VW53 and 40-VW54 are what you need. The only difference is the -54 is a LOT smaller. 

Your Audi uses a diversity antenna. All you really need to do is use the end with the tan connector. That one goes to the roof antenna while the one with the white end goes to the one in the defroster grid.


----------



## m3gunner (Aug 6, 2008)

quality is right... it's not a booster. If you'd like to see a photo of the 40-VW54, follow the Crutchfield link in my post...


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Or go to www.metraonline.com and look at the -53 and -54.


----------



## CAPO (Apr 12, 2008)

i always have issues with radio always have alot of static even when installed properly i dont listen to the radio i dont want to damage my speakers listen to alot of static from weak reception


----------



## Hoot (Jan 18, 2008)

Thanks a lot, folks - I'll try and update the thread as progress is made. Cheers....


----------

